# Which 85mm for Nikon?



## JustJazzie (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been eyeing the 85mm for a while now and I am about ready to go for it.

My intention is to use this lens on my kiddos mostly. Activities/crafting around the house, around town adventures like the pumpkin patch, museums, parks etc.

I Imagine I will still go for my sigma 150 2.8 when doing deliberate portrait work- so I haven't even entertained the idea of grabbing a 1.4.

It will be going on my DF if that is relevant.

WARNING.... Cover your eyes swiftly if you can't handle buzz words

In my world, Bokeh > Sharpness. So while I am not looking to spend $1k on a lens, I am willing to pay a little extra if it gets me softer balls....Bokeh balls, of coarse.

So, 85 1.8 d, vs the 85 1.8 G.... Nikon? another brand?


----------



## jaomul (Oct 14, 2017)

I've been eyeing up an 85 for a while and keep myself from buying one, so take my input with a grain of salt. Unless you absolutely need super fast af the 85mm g seems to be the best value buy. From what I've seen its sharp as a tack but also had nice bokeh. I'll eventually buy that one


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 14, 2017)

I like my 85mm f1.8 G quite a bit. I think it renders super nicely, and I use it with my daughter quite a bit. I’ll see if I can find some examples.

Real quick find Why I love my camera

There’s also a copy in the for sale thread for $350 I think...which is a steal.

I know @Derrel loves one of the “D” 85mm because it renders in a really pleasing way, but I can’t remember whether it’s the 1.4 or 1.8.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> 85 1.8 G


Yes, the 85 1.8 G.  

Look for a lightly used copy to save some money.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 14, 2017)

jaomul said:


> I've been eyeing up an 85 for a while and keep myself from buying one, so take my input with a grain of salt. Unless you absolutely need super fast af the 85mm g seems to be the best value buy. From what I've seen its sharp as a tack but also had nice bokeh. I'll eventually buy that one


Thanks for the input. 


JonA_CT said:


> I like my 85mm f1.8 G quite a bit. I think it renders super nicely, and I use it with my daughter quite a bit. I’ll see if I can find some examples.
> 
> Real quick find Why I love my camera
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the link. What a cutie! I was hoping @Derrel would chime in eventually. He has steered me towards quite a few good lenses in the past!



Designer said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > 85 1.8 G
> ...



Looks like there is a consensus so far on this one!
Thank you!


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Looks like there is a consensus so far on this one!
> Thank you!


I tried to find a shot with some background blur in it.  I think I shot this at f/6.7.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2017)

This one shows some background blur and the eyes are fairly sharp.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2017)

I really think that the 85 MM 1.4 AF – D is the best Mikon 85mm lens in terms of Bokeh.  It was the best lens I owned for a long time, in terms of Bokeh. The 85/1.8 Af-s G is better in terms of absolute sharpness and crispness across the entire frame, but is rather harsh and hashy in my opinion.  On the other hand the 85 MM 1.8 G has very even illumination and is very sharp at wide f-stops like F2.5.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 14, 2017)

Designer said:


> This one shows some background blur and the eyes are fairly sharp.
> 
> View attachment 148195



Thank you for attaching photos! That is quite helpful. 



Derrel said:


> I really think that the 85 MM 1.4 AF – D is the best Mikon 85mm lens in terms of Bokeh.  It was the best lens I owned for a long time, in terms of Bokeh. The 85/1.8 Af-s G is better in terms of absolute sharpness and crispness across the entire frame, but is rather harsh and hashy in my opinion.  On the other hand the 85 MM 1.8 G has very even illumination and is very sharp at wide f-stops like F2.5.



Thanks Derrel! I will certainly do some research into this one. I came across a video of the 1.8G vs the 1.8 D a few moments ago and the bokeh when the 1.8D is stopped down is pretty terribly in the example photo. That one may be permanently nixed.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 14, 2017)

As you are using the Df, the lens I suggest is the 85mm f/1.4 AI-S manual focus. It will look great on the camera as you are out and about with family or working. The manual focus will keep you from taking too many kids pics without thinking about it and in a portrait session you have time to focus. You will get the bokeh you want. You can stay below $1k.  Other than that I agree with Derrell on the other two lens options.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 14, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> As you are using the Df, the lens I suggest is the 85mm f/1.4 AI-S manual focus. It will look great on the camera as you are out and about with family or working. The manual focus will keep you from taking too many kids pics without thinking about it and in a portrait session you have time to focus. You will get the bokeh you want. You can stay below $1k.  Other than that I agree with Derrell on the other two lens options.


Thank you for your thoughts! I suppose I should have said in the original post that auto focus is a must. If I decided to go manual focus I would finally snag that 85mm petzval that I have been drooling over for ages. MF just isn't very practical for me when shooting kiddos.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2017)

I have heard of people buying a lens for the bokeh, but to me, auto focus and getting the intended subject in focus trumps background blur as a practical matter.


----------



## OldManJim (Oct 14, 2017)

_I have heard of people buying a lens for the bokeh, but to me, auto focus and getting the intended subject in focus trumps background blur as a practical matter.
_
Yep - what he said.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 14, 2017)

Designer said:


> I have heard of people buying a lens for the bokeh, but to me, auto focus and getting the intended subject in focus trumps background blur as a practical matter.





OldManJim said:


> _I have heard of people buying a lens for the bokeh, but to me, auto focus and getting the intended subject in focus trumps background blur as a practical matter.
> _
> Yep - what he said.



I suppose my original post really should have said 

" accurate auto focus > Bokeh > lens sharpness


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 14, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > This one shows some background blur and the eyes are fairly sharp.
> ...


Derrel stated the 1.4 D.  One point FOUR D. Not he 1.8D

The 1.8 af-d does not compare at all
THe 1.4 af-d is pretty expensive though but well worth it


----------



## Designer (Oct 15, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Derrel stated the 1.4 D.  One point FOUR D. Not he 1.8D
> 
> The 1.8 af-d does not compare at all
> THe 1.4 af-d is pretty expensive though but well worth it


I am aware of that.  I posted three times before Derrel posted.  Jazzie asked for opinions, and I offered mine.  

For the record; I advised the 1.8 G *not the 1.8 AF-D*.  

The AF-S Nikkor 85mm 1:1.8 G is, and has been, highly recommended by many people as being an excellent lens for the money.  I'll grant that the 1.4 may have better bokeh, and if you can afford it, then go for it, by all means!  But the 1.8 G still has its supporters.  

Nikon 85mm 1.8G vs 1.4D - Contrast, Sharpness, Bokeh Side by Side Tests: Nikon SLR Lens Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

85mm 1.4D vs. 85mm 1.8G? | Nikon 85mm Users Group | Flickr

85mm Decision Time - 1.8g or 1.4d

http://forum.luminous-landscape.com/index.php?topic=96495.0

85mm 1.8G v 85mm 1.4D (AF Speed & sharpness)

Nikon 85mm Comparison

Nikon 85mm 1.8G vs 1.8D vs 1.4D – small experiment

Which Nikon 85mm Lens Is Best For Your Portrait Photography Needs? | Expert photography blogs, tip, techniques, camera reviews - Adorama Learning Center

http://glamourphotography.co/gear-r...ads-up-review-comparison-of-images-and-bokeh/

https://dgrin.com/discussion/226125/85mm-focal-length-debate-1-8g-or-1-4d

Oddly, the 1.8 G gets some pretty good recommendations.  And at roughly 1/3 the price of the 1.4 G, I think it is a good choice.  I stand by my recommendation.


----------



## adamhiram (Oct 15, 2017)

For what it’s worth, most reviews have shown the differences in results for the Nikon 1.4G and 1.8G to be pretty negligible if you don’t need the extra 2/3 stop of aperture.  I have the 1.8 and it is one of my favorite lenses, both in terms of sharpness as well as creamy bokeh with just a little background separation.  A word of warning though - autofocus is not particularly fast when tracking motion, so it is best suited to still subjects, posed or otherwise.  You’ll probably figure this out pretty quickly chasing a toddler...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2017)

In tests of the G-series Nikkors, I see VERY little in favor of the f/1.4-G over the less-expensive f/1.8 AF-S G stablemate. In one test of five 85mm lenses, the low-cost f/1.8 AF-S G model was the overall total winner; it is BETTER in some test metrics that the 1.4 G model, by just a bit. Yes. Less-expensive, but as good, or better, on all test metrics in one exhaustive 85mm lens roundup test suite.Look for that on-line if you want to. it has a Sighma 84/1.4 in it, but I think the pre-ART version.

The 1.4 AF-D was nicknamed The Cream Machine, for its soft, creamy defocused backgrounds nature. But it also has a fair degree of light fall-off at the edges, as well as sharpness fall-off at the wide f/stops toward the edges and corners of the frame, and those two things make it a good portraiture lens for single people, couples, and pets,etc.. it's not the sharpest lens across the frame at wide f/stops; it is not the most-even in illumination across the frame; the 1.4 and 1.8 G-series lenses fill those niches.A  f/5.6 the 1.4 AF-D is pretty solid; at f/7.1 and f/8, it is simply stellar as an electronic flash studio flash lens!

The *1.4 AF-D* is part of a trio, the 85mm/1.4,105mm f/2 AF-D D.C.,and 135mm f/2 AF-D  D.C. Nikkor lenses. These lenses render things "differently" than newer lenses. The emphasis is on pictorial rendering, and *NOT on test-chart sharpness scores and the ability to delineate closely-spced lines on a paper target.* The 1.4 AF-D is a "special lens"...in somewhat the same way that Canon's 135/2 L lens is "special".

The 1.8 G-series is a sharp,crisp,high-contrast lens that is amazing in performance, for $400 or so; the 1.4 G is more expensive, but is not much better, and is in fact, slightly less-good in some test metrics.

The older 85mm f/1.8 AF and AF-D lenses have a LOT of purple fringing issues on some subject matter, and are, well...clearly second-rate compared to the 1.4 AF-D, or the two G-series 85mm lenses. I had the 1.8 AF, and it was NOT a very good 85mm lens.

The 85/1.4 Ai-S was nice, but big for its era. I let that go in 1986...too BIG a lens for its era, back when the 85/2 Ai and 85/2 Ai-S were the size of a 50mm f/1.4 or 35mm/2 or 24.2.8 Nikkor, with 52mm threads and a small,short,compact lens barrel. The 85mm/2 Ai or Ai-S are okay; NOT good at f/2, pretty crummy really, better at 2.8, better at f/4. This winter I took the 85/2 Ai-S out during a snowy period and was shocked at how BAD it is at f/2....ugggh.

TO me, the 1.8 AF-S G, the f-one-point-eight model, seems like the best "value", but the* prettiest people-pictue* lens is still, the older, less-sharp,more-vignetty,more pleasing, creamier backdrop,, 1.4 AF-D lens. For landscapes, the 1.8 AF-S G is my choice and I am carrying it out today for some fall foliage shots in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 15, 2017)

My answer is the 1.8/85G which has seen at least 100.000 shots if not more.

As an addition for IQ without compromise I got the 1.4/105E too.

Of course the 105 is four times the amount of the 85 and much heavier, so the 85 is more bang for the buck & bulk. I had the 85D 1.8 & 1.4 and the G1.4 too. I did not use the 1.4s much, because they are heavy and it needs a decision to carry them. The 105E always justifies the extra weight. The 1.8G is better than the 1.8D, the 1.4G is better than the 1.4D if you do not need the aperture ring. You cannot go wrong with either.

The 85mm/1.8G is on the "best lenses ever" list of Mingh Thein and I had and loved it long before I noticed the list exists. Highly recommended.

Lens review: The Nikon AF-S 85/1.8 G

The ultimate lens list, at Nov 2016 (part I)


----------



## Braineack (Oct 15, 2017)

sell the 150mm 2.8, get the 105mm 1.4E.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 15, 2017)

I have both Nikon 85 f1.8G and 85 f1.4G .  Both autofocus are horrible when it gets darker compare to my Nikon 24-70.   Construction quality of the f1.4 is so much better than the f1.8 version so it should hold up in the field and abuses better.  It's also over $1000 more than the 1.8 version.  LOL   I sold the 1.8 version because I didn't need two, and that I can always stop down if I need to.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> sell the 150mm 2.8, get the 105mm 1.4E.



Nope...gotta' keep that 150mm lens, for the focal length and the beautiful bokeh it gives, plus it is small,light, and nimble, whereas the 105-E is fat and heavy. The 150mm has some of the nicest bokeh around, AND it is significantly longer in focal length than the 105...both lenses have cult followings, but I can't agree on ditching a GREAT lens to get another great lens; once you OWN a great lens, you keep it, not sell it to get something else. ADD the 105/E is you think you can handle something that fat and heavy and bulky; the degree of OOF is pretty close between the two lenses though, due to the longer focal length and narrower angle of view the 150mm lens gives.

Back to the OP's question though: a massive, fat, heavy lens: at times, lenses like that are a net negative, especially when photographing 'regular people', and not model-y types, or loved ones who put up with our Photo Nut status. That's one place where the Sigma ART series lenses fall flat: they are LARGE lenses for their focal length and aperture values...really BIG lenses. At times, a massive lens impairs the photography process; many people freeze up when a massive lens is pointed in their direction, and when photographing those kinds of people, a small and unobtrusive lens is a significant benefit.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 16, 2017)

Braineack said:


> sell the 150mm 2.8, get the 105mm 1.4E.




Iirc the 150 Sigma is a Macro lens.

It makes to sense to exchange a universal and macro with a specialized portrait lens.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 16, 2017)

Vtec44 said:


> I have both Nikon 85 f1.8G and 85 f1.4G .  Both autofocus are horrible when it gets darker compare to my Nikon 24-70.   Construction quality of the f1.4 is so much better than the f1.8 version so it should hold up in the field and abuses better.  It's also over $1000 more than the 1.8 version.  LOL   I sold the 1.8 version because I didn't need two, and that I can always stop down if I need to.




Question: which cameras? AF performace of most lenses changed dramatically with the arrival of the D500/850/5 ... suddenly the 1.4/24 AF tracks and fast


----------



## jaomul (Oct 16, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I have both Nikon 85 f1.8G and 85 f1.4G .  Both autofocus are horrible when it gets darker compare to my Nikon 24-70.   Construction quality of the f1.4 is so much better than the f1.8 version so it should hold up in the field and abuses better.  It's also over $1000 more than the 1.8 version.  LOL   I sold the 1.8 version because I didn't need two, and that I can always stop down if I need to.
> ...



Have you the d500 and d850, didn't realize that 

Seriously though, you should not need the very newest best most expensive cameras in their class for a lens to do its job well. Not everyone can afford your kit


----------



## Braineack (Oct 16, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> Iirc the 150 Sigma is a Macro lens.





Derrel said:


> Nope...gotta' keep that 150mm lens, for the focal length and the beautiful bokeh it gives, plus it is small,light, and nimble, whereas the 105-E is fat and heavy. The 150mm has some of the nicest bokeh around, AND it is significantly longer in focal length than the 105...both lenses have cult followings, but I can't agree on ditching a GREAT lens to get another great lens; once you OWN a great lens, you keep it, not sell it to get something else. ADD the 105/E is you think you can handle something that fat and heavy and bulky; the degree of OOF is pretty close between the two lenses though, due to the longer focal length and narrower angle of view the 150mm lens gives.



maybe what I should have said is: sell the 150mm to buy ME a 105E...   It could be at least considered instead of an 85mm.

I think I was thinking of a different lens last night, and I missed that it was Macro.

But the Nikon is technically lighter is smaller


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2017)

I always think it's a bad idea to sell a great lens in order to buy another great lens; that's not the way to approach lens buying over the long term. I consider Jazzie's 150mm macro a great portraiture lens--one of the top 10 lenses for people pictures, even though it does happen to be a macro lens, which is usually not a good thing. But the thing is, the 150mm lens is just long enough to give that telephoto compression look AND it has a nice bokeh character. it's shorter than a 180mm prime, which I am familiar with, and being shorter is a good thing, and longer than a 135mm, which is rare these days. A 105mm lens is a fine length for sure, and Nikon has made some fantastic 105mm's, with the new E model being one of the best lenses around, yet still, selling a great lens like the 150mm Sigma macro deprives you of...well...the ownership and use of a great lens! Just keep it, save money, then buy the second great lens.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2017)

Selling lenses?  Does.  Not.  Compute.  Buying lenses?  Yes.  Selling?  Not so much!

FWIW, my vote is for the 85 1.4D; irrespective of all the tests, corner to corner sharpness and whatever all else, it's just a damn wonderful lens for 1 & 2 person portrait work.  Probably 60% of my work is one with my 85!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 16, 2017)

Wow! I wanted to respond to everyone individually, but the amounts of brackets and quotes was making me dizzy. Let me see if I can try this another way....

@Braineack Get rid of the 150 ?! No way! It is totally my favorite lens ever. Ive never really heard of the 105 1.4E though, so I may have to check, into it for the future! If I get the 105 and don't like it, Ill totally send it your way! ;-)

@Vtec44 thank you for reminding me to think about build quality as well! Since I am officially married to Nikon, I do hope to have this lens until death do we part. ;-) Better make sure its a good one!

@Derrel this 105, its really HEAVIER than my 150? I cant even imagine walking about with such a thing. Weight is the main reason that my 150mm is reserved for intentional sessions.

@Derrel and @tirediron, after looking and comparing portrait samples of the 1.8G and the 1.4D, I am totally in love with the look from the 1.4D (which I hadn't even originally considered.) However, it is priced a little higher than I was originally thinking of spending, so I've decided to part ways with my sony equipment to help fund it. Hopefully I will be posting test shots with it in the near future!

A big thank you to everyone who offered their perspectives, I truly appreciate all of your time and thoughts. <3


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> ...@Derrel and @tirediron, after looking and comparing portrait samples of the 1.8G and the 1.4D, I am totally in love with the look from the 1.4D (which I hadn't even originally considered.) However, it is priced a little higher than I was originally thinking of spending, so I've decided to part ways with my sony equipment to help fund it. ...


Look around on Craig's List, etc.  I got my current [pristine] copy for $600.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 16, 2017)

tirediron said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > ...@Derrel and @tirediron, after looking and comparing portrait samples of the 1.8G and the 1.4D, I am totally in love with the look from the 1.4D (which I hadn't even originally considered.) However, it is priced a little higher than I was originally thinking of spending, so I've decided to part ways with my sony equipment to help fund it. ...
> ...


thats a great deal! Ill keep an eye out. I was oogling them at KEH because its terribly convenient, but also in the $700-800+ range.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 16, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...




strange enough the 85G 1.8 shows better AF on the D500 than on the D850, but that might be user error. The 850 AF is slightly different from the D500 AF and I do not understand the difference by now. The 500 and the 85 are sweet together.

I am sure your car is worth more than my whole bag while my car is worth less than my 85G 1.8.... I do not care about cars as long as they do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Designer (Oct 16, 2017)

_"..thank you for reminding me to think about build quality as well! Since I am officially married to Nikon, I do hope to have this lens until death do we part. ;-) Better make sure its a good one!"_

I have started to build quality as well.  About one year ago, I decided to direct some of my money toward new/different photo gear.  An upgrade camera body was eventually followed by five (so far) used lenses of a higher quality than my first two lenses.  I bought more flashes as well.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 16, 2017)

Designer said:


> _"..thank you for reminding me to think about build quality as well! Since I am officially married to Nikon, I do hope to have this lens until death do we part. ;-) Better make sure its a good one!"_
> 
> I have started to build quality as well.  About one year ago, I decided to direct some of my money toward new/different photo gear.  An upgrade camera body was eventually followed by five (so far) used lenses of a higher quality than my first two lenses.  I bought more flashes as well.



I was just looking at higher quality flashes too. I think a name brand TTL flash definitely has its place in my kit. I do have a Neewer 750II that does TTL but it has quite a few flaws which lead me to believe it wont last too long.  

I went a little backwards and got an awesome body without the glass to help it showcase the bodies potential, but I haven't regretted it! Now that I have my "bases covered" so to speak in focal lengths (28-105 and a 70-300) I have decided it's important to only grab lens's that really shine.

I guess I am starting to realize that this really is a lifetime hobby and I should make sure my kit is up to the marathon!


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 17, 2017)

If you are ready to carry the weight and bare the noise .... in built quality the1.4D is really very nice


----------



## chuasam (Oct 29, 2017)

I had the 85 1.8G...it was alright
the 1.4G has better Bokeh
also consider the Sigma 1.4


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 30, 2017)

I would recomment the AF-S 85mm f1.8 if it really has to be a 85mm.

Otherwise I always recomment the Tokina 100mm f2.8 macro because its cheap, well built, and optically absolutely awesome.


P.s.: Needs a screwdrive motor though for autofocus, OP doesnt say what camera she uses, so no idea.

P.p.s.: I myself use of course Nikons Bokeh lens, the AF 105mm f2 DC.

P.p.p.s.: Oh, I see the OP is using the Df. Then thats fine.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 30, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> I would recomment the AF-S 85mm f1.8 if it really has to be a 85mm.
> 
> Otherwise I always recomment the Tokina 100mm f2.8 macro because its cheap, well built, and optically absolutely awesome.
> 
> ...



I have the 105 and 135 DC lenses now.  And they are both top notch.  But sometimes the 85mm is just what's needed.  I have been using an 85mm 1.8D lens for quite a long time.  It's still a very decent lens.  But, yes there are better versions out.  And it is the next item on my list to upgrade.  Would have been sooner but got side tracked on a couple items.

The Tokina 100 macro from what I have read and seen on videos, is highly recommended!


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 31, 2017)

Both of the 85 f/1.8 D&G are great performers. 

This whole series of the computer pioneers is taken on BW film with the 1.8D: content is our business *** Software-Pioniere 2001 - Tony Hoare *** HOME - 			HochschulMediennetz Deutschland


----------



## Peeb (Oct 31, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> I would recomment the AF-S 85mm f1.8 if it really has to be a 85mm.
> 
> Otherwise I always recomment the Tokina 100mm f2.8 macro because its cheap, well built, and optically absolutely awesome..


Have been looking at the Tokina myself!


----------

